# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Интересные афоризмы, цитаты, высказывания

## Vanya

Начну:
ICQ - цветок на могиле рабочего времени
Девушки, они как печеньки, ломаются, пока не намокнут
Когда супруга после свадьбы жаловалась на "недостаток внимания", отвечал ей японским афоризмом: "ЗАЧЕМ КОРМИТЬ ПОЙМАННУЮ РЫБУ?!"
Порядочные деньги редко водятся у порядочных людей
У меня была девушка - экстрасенс и ясновидящая. Но она ушла до того, как мы познакомились
Вы понимаете, они разбили мое сердце! Плюнули мне в душу! Растоптали лучшие чувства! Господи, да за что же мне, простому мазохисту, и такое счастье?!





> Атеисты - законспирированные язычники (точно-точно =)
> Безбожие - это религия без адреса
> Инквизиция во все века работала с огоньком...
> Иной, поклоняясь кресту, думает лишь о новых распятиях
> Почему Бог сказал Моисею 40 лет водить евреев по пустыне? - Чтобы избавиться от атеистов (и трусов)! (хорошо...хорошо придумано =)








> Будь проще и милиция к тебе потянется...
> В ходе борьбы с коррупцией правоохранительным органам, наконец, удалось взять...
> Вот такие органы работают в милиции
> Вызывали. Сходил. Под себя...








> Блюз - это когда хорошему человеку плохо
> Если «музыка – это состояние души», то многим из отечественной эстрады пора наведаться к психиатру
> Из песни слова не выкинешь, но можно выкинуть песню








> Лучше получить от умного сто ударов, чем разрешить глупцу вылить на твою голову благовонные масла
> Истинная красота женщины — в кротости ее характера, а прелесть ее — в кротости ее речей
> Чьи одеяния великолепны, того и слова весомы, но кто бедно одет, словам того не придают значения








> Некая женщина, которую Филипп [Македонский] хотел силком привести к себе, взмолилась: «Отпусти меня! В темноте все женщины одинаковы» (  )
> Какой бы он ни был, дадим ему несколько монет — не потому, что он человек, а потому, что мы люди
> Стадо оленей во главе со львом страшнее, чем стадо львов во главе с оленем








> Не было, нет и не будет человека, достойного одного лишь осуждения или одной лишь хвалы
> Высшей власти достигает тот, кто видит во всех существах себя и все существа — в себе
> Друг, жена, слуга, рассудок и отвага познаются в беде
> В детстве глупец думает лишь об отце с матерью, в молодости — лишь о возлюбленной, в старости лишь о детях. Так и не успевает он подумать о самом себе
> Не катится колесница на одном колесе, не совершается судьба без людских усилий








> Беды приходят тогда, когда люди в своей лени забывают заботиться о себе
> В учении нельзя останавливаться
> Когда у человека много свободного времени, он немногого достигнет
> Только самые мудрые и самые глупые не поддаются обучению
> Если мы так мало знаем о жизни, что можем мы знать о смерти?








> У кого в сердце нет места для страха - у того в голове всегда найдется место для пули...
> 
> Раньше в моей квартире тоже происходили странные вещи: билась посуда, я слышал ужасные крики по ночам, а потом развелся и все прошло...
> 
> У женщины есть любовь. К ней она подбирает любовников.
> 
> Нет ничего более вечного чем то, что обмотано синей изолентой.
> 
> Коэффициент цена/качество придумали китайцы. Цены у них выигрышные, а на ноль делить нельзя.
> ...

----------


## Vanya

*1*.Девушка была тонкая и хрупкая, поэтому ломалась недолго...
*2*.Надпись на заборе:
"Катя + Миша + Семен + Юра + Дмитpий Васильевич + товарищ Никитин + рыжий сантехник + Витенька + телемастер Жора + сволочь Редулов + не вспомнить имени, длинноволосый такой + еще 19 мужиков + муж = ЛЮБОВЬ!"
*3*.Плохо, когда над мужчиной смеются, еще хуже, когда смеются под ним.
*4*.Если муж долго не стареет, значит, он мало знает.




> _DrTribe_: дитя да куда ж тебе тра*аццо?
> фypия: мне 15ь я опытная. у меня было 4 парня
> _DrTribe_: сидят все уже?
> =
> _HE_: короче приглашаю на кальян .... с тебя хорошее настроение
> SHE: и пачка презиков*LOL*
> _HE_: две пачки
> SHE: офигел
> SHE: мы столько не надуем
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

> «Если писать только о доброте, то для зла - это находка, блеск. Если писать только о счастье, то люди перестанут видеть несчастных и в конце-концов не будут их замечать. Если писать только о серьезно-печальном, то люди перестанут смеяться над безобразным…” …Вот так и среди нас, человеков: есть скромные люди с чистым сердцем, “незаметные” и “маленькие”, но с огромной душой. Они-то и украшают жизнь, вмещая в себя все лучшее, что есть в человечестве, - доброту, простоту, доверие. Так и подснежник кажется капелькой неба на земле…”


*Гавриил Троепольский “Белый Бим Чёрное Ухо"*

----------


## Irina

Съешьте с утра живую жабу, и ничего худшего в этот день с вами уже не случится.

----------


## Irina

Это невозможно!" - сказала Причина.
"Это безрассудство!" - заметил Опыт.
"Это бесполезно!" - отрезала Гордость.
"Попробуй..." - шепнула Мечта

----------


## Asteriks

В ссоре всегда виноваты обе стороны.

----------


## Irina

Это как же нужно не любить человека, чтобы рыть ему яму, невзирая на пословицу. (Игорь Карпов)

----------


## Irina

Правда-это роскошь,а ложь-продукт широкого потребления

----------


## Irina

Воду мы начинаем ценить не раньше,чем высыхает колодец. (Томас Фуллер)

----------


## Irina

Удача - это самая аппетитная и безотказная наживка для ловли счастья в мутных водах обыденности.

Станислав Ежи Лец:   Бывает, что наказание порождает вину.

Хенрик Ягодзиньский: Если нам есть в чем себя упрекнуть, мы всегда отыщем виновных.

Ханс Хабе:  Несправедливость победителей заслоняет вину побежденных.

----------


## Irina

Во всем нужна мера – излишек хорошего порождает ненависть к нему и любовь к плохому.

----------


## Sanych

*"Всё лекарство и всё яд. Дело лишь в количестве"*. Теофаст Бомбаст Гогенгеймер, более известный как алхимик Парацельс.

----------


## Irina

Наиболее счастливы в семейной жизни те мужчины, которые работают на пилорамах - у них выработан профессиональный иммунитет. (Юрий Татаркин)

----------


## Irina

Взаимопонимание - вот ключ к полновесным взаимным оскорблениям. Трудно по-настоящему обидеть человека, которого знаешь недостаточно хорошо. (Юрий Татаркин)

----------


## Irina

Выходя из себя, не забудьте ключи! (Степан Балакин)
Женская догадка обладает большей точностью, чем мужская уверенность. (Р. Киплинг)

----------


## Irina

Как просто читать мораль, если она - двойная!  (Леонид С.Сухоруков)

----------


## Irina

Не всё противное одинаково полезно, не всё халявное одинаково сладко, и не всё горькое одинаково крепко. (Юрий Татаркин) 

Выбрать судьбу несложно, сложно из неё потом выбираться. (Леонид Сухоруков)

Бывают такие тупики, что лезешь в него, вроде, нормально, а вот выбраться можно лишь вперед ногами. (А.В. Иванов)

----------


## Irina

Если жена сварлива - будешь или пить, или бить, либо не будешь жить. (народная мудрость)

----------


## Irina

Взвешивая чужие промахи, мало кто из нас не положит руку на чашу весов. (Лоренс Питер)

----------


## Irina

Творческий кризис - это когда находишь, но всегда не то, что ищешь.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Доброта - это солнце в душе человека...

----------


## Irina

Особенно трудно бывает утаить своё плохое настроение, когда вокруг тебя все улыбаются. (Юрий Татаркин)

----------


## Irina

Удача на стороне рискованных. Эта сторона так же очень привлекательна для сумы и тюрьмы. (Юрий Татаркин)

----------


## ПаранойА

В одиночестве человек себя чувствует менее одиноким
Жизнь - вокзал... Жизнь есть место где жить нельзя.

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
не сужу по возрасту, кажется, что рановато.......
"жжжжжжжжизнь есть место где жить нельзя?????????????.
В.И.Ленин "Интернационал - будущее всех народов"

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, Жизнь есть место где жить нельзя - это слова Марины Цветаевой)

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
любишь поэзию? Пушкин вроде и "вечен" но через 10-15 лет его напрочь забудут,
когда новое поколение вырастет,,,,

----------


## Irina

Когда в решете жизненного опыта отверстия слишком большого диаметра, то просеиваются не только крупицы житейской мудрости, но и  предательские грабли, которые так и норовят кинуться под ноги.

----------


## ПаранойА

Говорят, что несчастие хорошая школа; может быть. Но счастие есть лучший университет (с) Пушкин

----------


## Irina

Глупая критика не так заметна, как глупая похвала. (А.С. Пушкин)

Привычка свыше нам дана:
Замена счастию она.  (А.С. Пушкин)

----------


## Irina

Сигарета - шлепок по лёгким, бутылка пива - удар по почкам, рюмка водки - щелчок по печени, шмат сала - прессинг желудка. Как ни крутись, а от всего не увернёшься.

----------


## Irina

Тот, кто действительно хочет что-то сделать, ищет возможности, а тот, кто не особо хочет - оправдания.

----------


## Irina

Осторожность - мать воздержания, контрацепции и извращений. А.В. Иванов 

Кого одиночество не делает мудрее, того делает тормозом. (Гарун Агацарский)

----------


## Irina

*Неприятности сначала валятся, как снег на голову, а потом ещё оттаивают и обливают грязной водой.*

----------


## Irina

*Чем постоянно решать проблемы по мере их поступления, вполне достаточно решить всего лишь одну проблему: как перекрыть лазейку через которую непрерывно просачиваются проблемы.*

*Надежды, возлагаемые на весну, с годами заметно трансформируются. В молодости человек весной мечтает заболеть любовной лихорадкой, а ближе к старости надеется не простудиться из-за капризов весенней погоды.*

----------


## Irina

*Мужчина добился женщину не тогда, когда он с ней переспал, а тогда, когда с ней спит только он один!*

----------


## Irina

*Чем человек глупее, тем шире у него перспективы - умней в любую сторону,  не ошибёшься*

----------


## Irina

С некоторыми ершистыми людьми не стоит знакомиться даже поверхностно - заноз понахватаешь

----------


## Irina

*Стоит только приглядеться - кругом одни враги. Хорошо бы к ним присоединиться, ведь в компании всегда веселей.*

----------


## Irina

В жизни совпадений гораздо больше, чем принято считать. Просто некоторые совпадения случаются настолько часто, что не успеваешь их заметить.

----------


## Irina

"Полное счастье" трудно сдвинуть с места. Счастье лучше на диете держать.

----------


## Irina

Для доказательства своей правоты нужны веские аргументы. Неправоту доказать намного проще - достаточно хамить и орать.

----------


## Irina

Неудачником является только тот, кто себя таковым считает.

----------


## Irina

Истина одинока.

----------


## Irina

Внести ясность легче, чем вынести её.

----------


## Irina

В любви нет страха, но совершенная любовь изгоняет страх, потому что в страхе есть мучение; боящийся не совершенен в любви. (Новый Завет, 1-е Иоанна 4:18).

----------


## Irina

Абсолютная уверенность в собственных силах позволяет совершать ошибки с гордо поднятой головой.

----------


## Irina

Мошенничество: хорошая сделка, столкнувшаяся с плохим законом.

----------


## Irina

*Жизнь – женщина… Следовательно, ее надо любить, даже если она перед вами кругом неправа*

----------


## Irina

*Когда ход мысли сменяется бегом, то резко возрастает опасность споткнуться об ошибку.*

----------


## Irina

Я думала о завтрашнем дне. Каким оно будет это дно?

----------


## Irina

*Трудней всего себя держать в руках, когда руки дрожат с похмелья - постоянно выскальзываешь.*

----------


## Irina

*Когда властвуешь - разделять-то как раз ничего и не хочется.*

----------


## Irina

*Настойчиво идущий всегда осилит дорогу, даже если часть пути ему придётся быть временно ползущим*

----------


## Irina

Тот человек, который ничего не делает, а только звучит гордо, - барабану подобен.

----------


## Irina

*Любовь - это радость и горе души ради сердца.*

----------


## Irina

*Сильно ушиб любопытство сунувшись в потёмки чужой души.*

----------


## Irina

Нелепая смерть настигла альпиниста, который перепрыгнул расщелину в горах, громко крикнул: "Гоп!", и в результате оказался погребённым под лавиной.

----------


## Irina

*Кругом одна геометрия - круг друзей, квадрат врагов, треугольник любящих.*

----------


## Irina

*Жизнь бьёт бурлящим ключом, но почему-то канализационной водой.*

----------


## Irina

*"Поцелуй меня в зад!" После Камасутры кто вспомнит, что это - оскорбление.*

----------


## Irina

Неувязочка получилась: думал, что доделываю, а оказалось, что доламывал.

----------


## Malaya

ты начинаешь читать запись,которую заканчиваешь читать..хДД

----------


## Irina

Когда работаю без настроения, то всё из рук валится. А когда работаю с огоньком - всё из рук выпадет. Только когда лежу с бутылкой пива в руках, ничего страшного не происходит. Наверно, завязывать надо с работой, чувствую - не моё это

----------


## Irina

*Если треснула дружба - всё же попробуй заделать трещину клеем извинений.*

----------


## Irina

*Все Дон-Кихоты сейчас живут в Голландии. Там и мельниц предостаточно, и травы хватает для стимулирования героизма.*

----------


## Irina

*Есть большая разница между "в лоб" и "по лбу". В лоб обычно бьют кулаком, а по лбу - кувалдой.*

----------


## Irina

*Всё было хорошо, пока не начали выяснять - насколько.*

----------


## Irina

*Для иных свобода – это отстаивать бесконечно свою ограниченность.*

----------


## Irina

*Главное - это верить в себя. Ведь если не ты, то кто? Остальным недосуг - в себя верят*

----------


## Irina

*Ложь, в отличие от правды, заставляет задуматься*

----------


## Irina

*Если тебе в душу наплевали, то и окурков туда со временем накидают.*

----------


## Irina

*Медвежьи объятия гораздо хуже медвежьих услуг.*

----------


## Irina

*Не всякий, на ком ставят крест, обязан его на себе нести*

----------


## Irina

* Великое умение- принимать решения на месте*

----------


## Irina

*Не жизнь, а сказка. И судя по тому, что с каждым днём становится всё страшней и страшней, конец будет не просто хорошим, а чудесным - с духовым оркестром и кучей венков.*

----------


## Irina

*Счастье - это когда тебя все понимают, а сделать ничего не могут!*

----------


## Irina

*Талантливый человек даже дурака валяет вдохновенно.*

----------


## Irina

*Всё тайное становится явным. Пока оно тайное - это вопрос совести. Остальное - вопрос времени*

----------


## Irina

*Чем меньше своего, тем легче его с чужим перепутать.*

----------


## Irina

Молчание в знак несогласия отличается от молчания в знак согласия какой-то особой, гнетущей тишиной.

----------


## Irina

*Радость - штука непонятная: если своя, то веселит, а если чужая, то бесит*

----------


## Irina

*Ничто так не мешает роману, как наличие чувства юмора у женщины и полное его отсутствие у мужчины.*

----------


## Akasey

как говорит мой один знакомый: Как можно х**м в женщину тыкать!?

P.S. извиняюсь за пошлость

----------


## Sanych

Так не во всю же, местами только 

А то указка какая-то получается

----------


## Irina

*Сон - последнее прибежище голодного.*

----------


## Irina

*Я не могу перешагнуть через себя даже ради благого дела, ведь для этого я должна сперва из себя выйти. И когда я выхожу из себя - я, конечно, могу перешагнуть через кого угодно, но все равно не ЧЕРЕЗ себя, а, скорее, РАДИ*

----------


## Irina

*Дружба проверяется годами жизни, любовь - километрами разлук, а ненависть - высотой достижений.*

----------


## Irina

Одна слезинка впечатляет. А много слёз - это всего лишь дождь.

***
Когда изредка выпадает такой понедельник, в который не надо идти на работу, то всё равно чувствуешь себя не в своей тарелке, постоянно ожидая какой-нибудь неприятности

----------


## Irina

*Мечта о другой жизни - это бесплодное дерево, выращенное на почве лени.*

----------


## Irina

*Я еще слишком молода, чтобы интересоваться, есть ли жизнь после смерти. Меня куда больше интересует, есть ли секс после свадьбы*

----------


## Irina

*Хороший совет обычно либо запаздывает, либо приходит слишком рано. Тогда, когда ещё не знаешь - как его применить.*

----------


## Irina

*В окружении друзей есть один минус - некому сдаваться.*

----------


## Irina

*Друг познаётся вдруг.*

----------


## Irina

*Чем тише ужас, тем громче испуганные крики.*

----------


## Irina

*Правда - точь-в-точь как лекарство, чем горше, тем полезней.*

----------


## Irina

*Мыслим и поступаем по- разному , а ошибки и шишки одни и те же.*

----------


## Irina

*Иногда, чем больше узнаешь человека, тем дальше хочется его послать.*

----------


## Irina

*Не пытайся казаться лучше, чем ты есть. Не старайся казаться хуже, чем ты есть. Ведь тех, кто кажется, вовсе не существует.*

----------


## Irina

*От большого количества проглоченных обид случается несварение ума.*

----------


## Irina

Пакостить лучше всего летом, в самую жару, после обеда. Совесть тогда дрыхнет - сиеста

----------


## Irina

*То, какие мы сегодня, является результатом наших вчерашних мыслей, а сегодняшние мысли формируют нашу завтрашнюю жизнь.*

----------


## SDS

понравилось мне на форуме:
 неАДЕКВАТНЫЙ смотрит тему "набор модераторов"...

 Петросян отдыхает...

----------


## Irina

*"Вода камень точит" только если течет.*

----------


## fIzdrin

Человек лишь тогда по-настоящему дорожит жизнью, когда у него есть нечто неизмеримо дороже собственной жизни...(с)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Свобода - это воля к личной ответственности. (Ф. Ницше)*

----------


## Irina

*Настоящих дураков не так уж много. В основном встречаются грубые подделки*

----------


## Irina

Существует три типа информации: правдивая, неправдивая и истинная. Правдивая – не мешает спать. Неправдивая – мешает спать, но помогает жить. Труднее всего выявить истинную информацию: она незначительна, непрактична и незаметна. Истина – это то, что отличает правду от неправды, и является едва заметной гранью, разницей, пунктирной чертой.

----------


## Irina

*Порою, чем дальше уходит дорога жизни, тем с большим удивлением двое, идущие рядом, вспоминают начало пути. Огни прошлого исчезают где-то за поворотом. И чтобы события на расстоянии казались все теми же, теми же  должны остаться и чувства.	*

----------


## Irina

*Я люблю тебя жизнь и это не ново! Я люблю тебя жизнь, а ты меня снова и снова.

***

Человек проводит во сне 30% жизни. Остальные 70 мечтает выспаться...*

----------


## Irina

На своих ошибках учатся, на чужих - делают карьеру.

----------


## PatR!oT

сколько не бери , все равно два раза бегать ))))

----------


## Irina

Обыкновенно женятся на надеждах, а замуж выходят за обещания.

----------


## PatR!oT

ментов боятся , за водкой не ходить ))))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Люди, безрассудны, алогичны, эгоцентричны, но всё равно – любите их;
Если вы делаете добро, люди обвинят вас в тайных эгоистических мотивах, но всё равно – делайте добро;
Если вы преуспеваете, вы приобретаете ложных друзей и истинных врагов, но всё равно – преуспевайте;
Добро, которое вы делаете сегодня, завтра может быть забыто, но всё равно – делайте добро;
Честность и откровенность делают нас открытыми и уязвимыми, но всё равно – будьте честными и откровенными;
Величайших людей, с величайшими идеями, могут застрелить люди, с ничтожными мозгами, но всё равно – думайте о великом;
То, что мы строили годами, может быть разрушено за одну ночь, но всё равно – стройте;
Вы даёте миру лучшее, что у вас есть, а вам за это дают по зубам, но всё равно – давайте миру лучшее, что есть у вас.*
*Мать Тереза* 

*27 августа матери Терезе исполнилось бы 100 лет*

----------


## Irina

*В разбитом зеркале отражается разбитое сердце*

----------


## Irina

*У женщин и у пьяных расстояние от смеха до истерики - воробьиный скок*

----------


## Irina

*Если бы всем всего хватало, то недовольным пришлось бы довольно туго.*

----------


## Irina

*Если в споре рождается предложение выпить, значит спор ещё не закончен.*

----------


## Irina

*Порядочность - это когда потом чувствуешь себя идиотом.*

----------


## Irina

*Тот поступает умно, кто молчит, если его не спрашивают. А мудро поступает тот, кто отмалчивается, когда от него ждут ответа на дурацкий вопрос.*

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
Годы, время...глупеем...иногда уже хочется кого куда-нибудь послать...

----------


## vova230

А не надо себя сдерживать, это вредно для нервной системы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Господь любит нас всех, но ни от одного из нас он не в восторге.*
*Айзек Азимов*
*Побороть дурные привычки легче сегодня, чем завтра.*
*Конфуций*

----------


## Irina

*Естественная брезгливость не позволяет дерьму взять себя в руки.*

----------


## Irina

*К материальному положению относилась как к прическе: все время пыталась поправить.*

----------


## Carlen

Мысли продавца:
Время на работе проходит так быстро, что ничего не успеваешь продать...

----------

